# Посоветуйте какой выбрать баян из этих двух выбрать



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (30 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте. Посоветуйте какой выбрать баян из этих двух http://dynatone.ru/info9103741 или http://dynatone.ru/info999007831. Я не слышал  в живую ни тот ни другой. Бюджет начальство как всегда ограничило, поэтому только хватает на эти. Играть деткам казачьи песни. Звук нужен русский, не аккордионный. С уважением, жду совета!


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2016)

*ЮрийКазакБаянко*,
Выбор за Вами. Могу только сказать, что после прикосновения к ОВК полному аккордеону до сих пор (а прошло года два-три) испытываю чувство омерзения: как эту дрянь можно вообще называть музыкальным инструментом. Тулу не трогал, но хуже ОВК трудно что-либо сотворить...


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (30 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо вам за совет. Понятно


----------



## sgoryachih (30 Ноя 2016)

В любом случае, эти инструменты нельзя сравнить с тульскими баянами Советского производства! Всё это -  фуфло! Единственный плюс, (но, возможно, это, лишь, на первых порах?) - хорошая компрессия. Сейчас, к сожалению, за такие деньги невозможно купить хороший НОВЫЙ инструмент.


----------



## sgoryachih (30 Ноя 2016)

http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-7088.html#post46386  - вот, человек купил старый тульский баян - и счастлив!


----------



## VladimirL (1 Дек 2016)

Баян Тула 209 готовый. БН-37 "Тульская гармонь"







Желаю приятного ознакомления с инструментом. 
У вас регион не указан в профиле, к сожалению.

p.s. Обратите внимание, на указанном вами сайте указано фото инструмента
с шестым рядом - У7! Вам точно БН-37 нужен, или интересует инструмент с
шестью рядами в левой всё же?
На фото, там как бы не этот:
92/55x120/50-II — Баян «ТУЛА-209» готово-выборный (БН-50)


----------



## Кконстантин (1 Дек 2016)

Берите классику http://m.dynatone.ru/info9103954 у пятирядных чудес клава как у резиновой куклы да и нужны вам эти пять рядов казачьи песни играть? Я думаю это "понты"! Если нужна клава пятирядная или 4 ряда более приемливый вариант это детский  цельнопланочный 4 рядный юпитер 2 х голосый, единственнно цена))


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (1 Дек 2016)

Здравствйте! Всем огромное спасибо, за консультацию.Будем заказывать классику 
Баян "Этюд-205М" Тульская гармонь БН-40


----------



## bayanidze (1 Дек 2016)

Кстати, заметил, что у старых "Этюдов" звучание более
открытое (иногда резковатое)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIfWPRUoVrI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHFl0ORv95U

А вот у новых -- оно такое прикрытое, немного гнусавенькое,
не такое яркое, но и менее резкое, помягче,  в то же время

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGxJdsDV5ns

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pApX1ydJnS4


Кто-нибудь может объяснить, звучание специально поменяли
у современных моделей, или это типа случайно получилось?

По поводу ОВК -- баяны вроде неплохи, это и по промо-роликам видно, и 
тут были хорошие отзывы, просто сейчас их нигде нет, не производятся
давно.


----------



## gerborisov (2 Дек 2016)

bayanidze писал:


> Кстати, заметил, что у старых "Этюдов" звучание более
> открытое (иногда резковатое)


Я скажу, что у новых звук - глухой. Думаю, сталь ниже сортом.


----------

